# Abu lovers



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Have all of you guys checked out Jerry Forhans website?
hookless.com = eye candy


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

I have heard great thingss about him. Plan to order soon.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Jerry's reels are awesome. Do yourself a favor and get one or three. They will outlast any of the newer Abus out now. Jerry known his stuff, does awesome work and has some of the best custom service. 

John


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

I just unwrapped a 6500CT (with the black sideplates) from Jerry last night.
It is my first Abu, and I have spent every waking minute since I unboxed it gazing at its beauty.
After the chores are done later today I will load it up and take it down to the lake for some practice casting.
Jerry was an absolute pleasure to deal with. He called me back at least twice to double check on things like handle options and bearing decisions (being a complete noobe I left all of those decisions to him) and he had the reel done and shipped twp weeks ahead of when he originally said it would be done.
For a wonderful review of these reels, make sure that you check out Jon Foran's review on the page showing all of the reels.
Great customer service, and by all appearances, a beautiful reel.
Tom


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Well,
It was still cold, and blowing pretty good today, but at least the sun was shining, and I decided to get out there and try out the new rod caddy, and give the new Foran Abu some tosses.
It did not disappoint.
I threw it with both a St. Croix 10'6" Premier and a Star 11'.
It is spooled with 14# Suffix Tri and I was throwing 4 oz into a 15 mph or so wind.
I was reaching 120 - 130 yards easy by the end of the session. 
What a wonderful, wonderful reel this is to throw.
So well behaved, so controllable, felt as if the entire reel was bathed in butter as that bank sinker flew. Almost hard to describe the feeling of the line peeling off of that spool, with never a hint of a blowup.
This is my first Abu, and I am admittedly a complete newbie with the conventional stuff in the surf. (Used baitcasters for 20 years for bass fishing, though) 
I've got a Penn 525 Mag, have a knobby 525 on the way, and just sold a knobby magged Saltist 20H that I used last season... 
So I am not trying to pass myself off as a big Abu expert, or even a conventional old timer, by any means. I am just getting started on the learning curve with these reels.
But I gotta tell you, if this is what these Abus have to offer, and Jerry's reels in particular, then I am going to have to start selling stuff off in a hurry to support this habit. 
The sound of that reel puuuurrrrring is a very addictive thing.
The only disappointing thing is that it took me almost 30 years of surf fishing to finally work up the nerve to get into the conventional casting gig.
But I'm glad to be there now!
Anybody need a couple of Stradics???


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

*Jerry's Custom 6500ct*



tjbjornsen said:


> I just unwrapped a 6500CT (with the black sideplates) from Jerry last night.
> It is my first Abu, and I have spent every waking minute since I unboxed it gazing at its beauty.
> After the chores are done later today I will load it up and take it down to the lake for some practice casting.
> Jerry was an absolute pleasure to deal with. He called me back at least twice to double check on things like handle options and bearing decisions (being a complete noobe I left all of those decisions to him) and he had the reel done and shipped twp weeks ahead of when he originally said it would be done.
> ...


You're going to love that reel, I also have a black one. Jerry builds a great reel. With 14# Sufix Tri it casts as well as my 6500c3ct mag and is as smooth as my 525s with ceramic bearings. Jerry is also a great guy who gives you an annual maintenance overhaul on his custom reels. 

I enjoy visiting with him at his shop near Callahan, Fl. He must have the free world's supply of quality Abu sideplates in his shop. He is a board sponsor for the Florida Surf Casters Board - I'm glad to see him getting exposure here.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

They cast very well and feel IMHO much better than the newer style Abus. Very smooth easy casting and it feels very solid at the same time. Awesome reels.

John


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah,
I was just amazed at how easy it was to cast.
I put it on the rod and was fully expecting to nest it on my first cast.
Nope.
Threw it a few more times, with it completely screwed down, and then started opening it up.
At each turn of the knob I kept thinking that "this was the one" that I would end up going home with a mess to pick out.
Nope.
I finally ended up with it about halfway dialed out, and had just the slightest bit of fluff as the sinker hit the water.
And I only quit because I couldn't feel my fingers anymore. 
Not because the reel let me down in any way...
I'm sitting here with it on my desk in front of me, and it is such a beautiful thing.
I still cannot believe that with as little experience that I have with conventional reels on the big rods that I was able to cast it the distances that I did, and never even came close to nesting it.
I am just shaking my head in disbelief, trying to figure out if I am some kind of Rainman with conventionals, or if this reel is somehow magic.
I am betting heavily on the reel.
Heavily...


----------



## GoBow (Oct 13, 2003)

I'd be on the phone to Jerry if I could find some "mad money"...


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Got a couple from Jerry & a couple from Bills Custom Don't forget Alan Tani He knows his stuff. He has done some work for me & it is amazing what can be done on an Abu. Youreally wat a sweet one get a Morrum! 
Bottom eft in the picture!


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

If you want custom or repair work done on your Abus (or any reel, for that matter) check out my new shop, Carolina Custom Reels.

As an added bonus, I'm offering discounts for P&S members!

Evan


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> Got a couple from Jerry & a couple from Bills Custom Don't forget Alan Tani He knows his stuff. He has done some work for me & it is amazing what can be done on an Abu. Youreally wat a sweet one get a Morrum!
> Bottom eft in the picture!


Yeah, thanks for that!:redface:
You have a Toy Budget in excess of some small Nation's GNP!
Now I'm going to go to bed tonight mumbling "Morrum... I need a Morrum..."
And all of my Google Search Histories will start with "Abu Morrum..."
And I've been to Alan Tani's site already. 
Its because of him that I have a box of about a $120 worth of Smooth Washers on the floor next to my desk that I have yet to find the time to install in all of my reels!

Sheesh, sometimes I wonder if I would be better off if someone would break into my house, steal all of my fishing gear, and leave me with a little pile of Crack!


----------



## rhodyman (Oct 31, 2008)

*Kingfisherman, I've got two of those babies*

that need tweaking, one bought in 1975. They are the best reels ever - when they work. Can I mail them over to you to give them the once-over?


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Absolutely. Shoot me an email and we'll work out the details. [email protected]

Evan


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

The problem with the QTC frames the don't fit a number of rod feet. I had bought a beauty & paid $530.00 tweeked to the max. I had to return it becaue it wouldn't fit any of my rods!


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Hmmm...never ran into that problem before. To be fair I usually only see them used with coasters, but I like the frames a lot. I'm waiting on an order of two right now. Hopefully one of these days I'll actually get to keep one instead of packaging them up and shipping them out. 

Evan


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> The problem with the QTC frames the don't fit a number of rod feet. I had bought a beauty & paid $530.00 tweeked to the max. I had to return it becaue it wouldn't fit any of my rods!


I have three QTC framed reels that I use and on all of them I use coasters to attach to the rod. The reel foot on the QTC frames is about 76mm (3") long where as the standard Abu reel foot is only about 63mm (2.5") long. This additional length on the QTC reel foot may prevent it from fitting in some smaller reel seats. Also the QTC reel foot is perfectly flat which when tightened in some reel seats will not allow a tight hold. The curve on standard Abu reel seats helps to snug the reel to the rod for a tight wobble free mount. The QTC reel seat is designed for coasters and when using them I find that it holds better than the standard Abu reel foot.

John


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I have had problems before with QTC's fitting in reel seats. The newer ones have a longer foot. Nothing a dremel can't fix.  Although, I have never cared enough to trim them down, I just use coasters. I don't have any heavers left that have coasters to fish with. I may need to revisit the dremel idea if I want to fish a qtc....

Robert


----------



## hookless (Feb 27, 2007)

Guys, thanks for all the kind words. I do my best to give
quality service/repair, prices and 100% satisfaction on
classic/vintage and newer model Ambassadeur reels, that
I specialize in, as well as any other brand of baitcaster/
conventional reels.

I do not specialize in long distance casting, so it is good
to see someone offering Mag Conversions and QTC frames
for Ambassadeurs, as Carolina Custom Reels is doing.
Evan, good luck on your new venture.

tjbjorsen, that’s Jon “Furman”, not Foran. Just want to make
sure he gets all the credit that he deserves.

Thanks Jerry
Foran Reel Service
www.hookless.com
904-259-6039


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

Do any of you abu gurus have a source where you can get some of the newer power handles in various colors? I would love to have a blue, orange, gold, or red. (ported of course)


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Here is another source http://www.castawaylakes.com/


----------

